# breeding goldfish



## supercalifragi (Jan 23, 2005)

I live with a friend who wants to breed her goldfish. She's moving them to a 80 gal tank (she has ~10 goldfish, ranging in ages 3 months-1.5 years) and they are all between 5-10 in except for the one fantail she has, who is about 3 in long. They're currently in a 20 gal. They are a variety of common gold, shubunkins, fantails, comets and she's interested in how she should seperate them for breeding. Has anyone bred goldfish before? I know it's not one of those things people try to do purposefully because goldfish aren't an expensive fish, but she's set on doing it! Any advice from anyone who's done it? Are there any good books or websites?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are a couple of cheap books that have a section on breeding goldfish

The ABC's of Goldfish

A step-by-step book about Goldfish

There is a real good one called goldfish breeding and genetics but it is not so cheap.
Goldfish Breeding and Genetics


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

most people can't get goldfish to breed unless they are in a pond. Plus they poop alot.. 10 in a 20g is WAAY too many and I'm not even a 80G would be enough space when they are full grown and to be successful for breeding.
Shubunkins and common goldfish/comets can grow up to 20 inches and IMO should be in a pond.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have had my goldfish breed twice and I have them in a 55 gallon tank. The key is clean water and proper conditioning and temps of the water. A 80 gallon tank should be no problem to breed them in.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> I have had my goldfish breed twice and I have them in a 55 gallon tank. The key is clean water and proper conditioning and temps of the water. A 80 gallon tank should be no problem to breed them in.


this may be true but with 10 different kinds and various sizes of goldfish in it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> this may be true but with 10 different kinds and various sizes of goldfish in it?


I was just stating that you did not need a pond or very large tank and that under proper conditions a 55 gallon would do. A even larger tank like the 80 gallon would allow for even more variety as far as adding a small mix of goldfish in the tank.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 24, 2005)

My common goldfish and fancy veiltail just breed. I didn't do anything to make it happen either. I keep their water at 76 F and change it once a month. I now have 6 goldfish fry!  All the other eggs were either eaten or they didn't get fertilized. My fry have been hatched now for 12 hours. They are the smallest things I have ever seen and so very cute.

If she/you haven't purchased the book yet, from what I have read if you raise the temp of the water and lower it again over a week or so this will simulate the seasons and help the breeding along faster. Here are some helpful links as well.

http://www.goldfishparadise.com/viewArticle.php?articleId=17

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/goldfish_and_koi/breeding_goldfish.htm

http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/goldfish/info/breeding-fs.htm

http://www.goldfishinfo.com/spawn.htm

Good luck to your friend!


----------

